# Lets see what bows everyones shooting!!!



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

I have a Bowtech Assassin 50-60 lbs. set at 26" in Black Opps looks sweet  shoots awesome!!!
My second bow is a Diamond Razor Edge maxed out at 50 lbs. set at 26" also
I cant figure out how to post pics but if you do please post'em tell me what your shootin and what draw length and draw weight.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

2009 diamond iceman 59lbs 27"DL truglo micro bright 5 pin sight QAD ultra rest HD X-coil stabilizer scott little goose release cabelas carbon hunter arrows.


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Sweet Bow thats a bow on my list to buy but i pobibly wont.


----------



## Duck or Die (Oct 15, 2008)

*Darton pro 3800*


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Sweet Bow!!!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Hoyt ve+ up in ak with me

Am35 and burner back home, ae is on a little trip. I'll get pics up later


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

I have a Bowtech Heartbreaker in black 50 - 60# 25dl that I will be
shooting at 55# . I can't wait until it gets here. I should have it Thursday .


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

a pic of my heartbreaker with the new side plates. its a sweet shooter


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Nice Heartbraker!! and the other heartbreaker Black opps looks amazing took it to bass pro and everyone loved the black opps and so do I


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

here they are.. the target is from last night


----------



## Likeapickle (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Sweet Z7 I love it!!! i like that stabilizer i have the same one works gtreat.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Great looking setups everyones got here. I'll try to get some pics up of my Sentinel once I get it already.



N7709K said:


> here they are.. the target is from last night


Which bow are you shooting the fullbores out of Jacob...the VE+?


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Awesome pics too!!!


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

My bow is currently still just a roughed out board but I should be done backing it tomorrow soy my Tuesday I'll be tillering and possibly putting on a nice finish(it's a red oak board bow). Then all I'll need is arrows


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

here are mine setup for field and 3d


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

That XLR haunts me in my dreams. One day I'll have one just like yours


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Isaac, yep the ve+ is rocking fullbores


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER (Aug 5, 2010)

Heres a couple pics with my z7 all the details are in the signature. Im shoting a 415gr arrow at 290fps for 79ft-lbs of KE. The second pic im not all the way settled b4 every bashes my anchor point lol


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

again!? maybe we should have a stiky for this kind of thread. I'll get some up of my Monster and my Z7 once I get my new sight for my Monster. I'm getting a Black Gold Rush 5 pin sight for it, their unconditional guarantee is what really sold me on their sights.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

okay heres a few for now! but now both of them are maxed out to whatever thet max out at wether it be 70# or 73# idk what they are maxing out at since I dont have a scale yet.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

40 yard group. 26 in draw 65lb


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Sweet Bows!!!


----------



## scottranderson (Aug 9, 2009)

My current bow.


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

finally got the pics.


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

heres a pic of me at our 3d shoot we had at our church.
I was leaning back bad that day, we had some wierd shots on that course. I ended up shooting a 187 and I tied for 1st, and that's a 20 target course.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

diamond razor edge 60 # 27"


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Man lookin at these pics of the Z7's i have decided thats going to be my next bow cant wait till i get $1000.


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Come on guys lets see some more bows


----------



## meatmissle (Mar 13, 2009)

Hoyt CRX 32 for me!


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Nice Hoyt man!!!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

since everyone is throwing in a pic or two of form, i'll throw a couple in.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't got any of that, lol


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

I just found out my old compound is a Martin cougar mag. I'll be fixing it up soon


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

string snapper said:


> Man lookin at these pics of the Z7's i have decided thats going to be my next bow cant wait till i get $1000.


I love my Z7, super smooth and really accurate for how short it is.
I'd get one here in the classifieds (have an adult do it 4 u since youths cant buy or sell in the classifieds) unless you are worried about breaking the bow since u can find some in great shape for $600 bare bow.
I bought mine brand new and that's the first and last bow I will buy brand new maybe a few more but not anytime soon.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

u can also see a pic of me shooting at the shoot with the pros benefit shoot for shane on their website which is antlerinsanity.com and in the pics and videos there is an area under shoot with the pros and theres a pic there of me shooting.
I didnt notice it until yesterday, it looks pretty cool.


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for the info i think i want to buy it brand new so i can get a worrenty on the bow so if i break a string or somthing.I have never bought a new bow and i think its time, i will probibly wait till May. Mainly becouse im broke after buying my assassin.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

string snapper said:


> Thanks for the info i think i want to buy it brand new so i can get a worrenty on the bow so if i break a string or somthing.I have never bought a new bow and i think its time, i will probibly wait till May. Mainly becouse im broke after buying my assassin.


Lol you already have 2 bows, are you going to be using them for all different things Like targe,3d, and hunting bow or what?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

String aren't warranties but, buying high end bows new is kinda spendy. I've gotten lucky on mine and gotten deals but $900 at a discount is still a chunck


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Well im selling the razor edge i wanted to kepp them both one for compitition and one for hunting but now im running into no money for the hunting season and i need some new stuff. One disadvantage of being a teen you keep growing and need new gear every year. I acually would have gotten a mathews this year but i got a $800 dollar savage rifle for gun season and a $600 dollar bow i dont know how i got that much money this year.


----------



## andygut (Oct 20, 2010)

Hmmm which one today


----------



## bowhunter8point (Jun 13, 2011)

2010 martin threshold
63lb 29" draw
carbon express mutiny 350's 
125g montec g5


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

string snapper said:


> Thanks for the info i think i want to buy it brand new so i can get a worrenty on the bow so if i break a string or somthing.I have never bought a new bow and i think its time, i will probibly wait till May. Mainly because im broke after buying my assassin.


ya that's true but just an fyi the warranty doesnt cover the bowstring, just the bow its-self.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

ill post pics of my rig later.


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh my gosh that invasion and hoyt are awesome man wish i could afford those 2 bows.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Dxt


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I shoot an invasion specs in sig.


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

Here is my brand new Elite Hunter!!! She shoot's like a dream!


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

On my Elite, I shoot a 28" draw @ 55#! I'm shooting 5575 Gold Tip arrows with a 100 grain tip! It's shooting 258 fps!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

You know a weight on those gt's?


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

Around 375 grains! They are the 5575 XT Hunters! I really love them! My dealer has them for $80 a dozen...which you can't beat! The straightness on them is .003! I would check them out!!!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Thats scootin pretty good for that arrow


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

2010 Hoyt Vantage Ltd 








2007 Hoyt Nexus


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Nice bows everybody


----------



## leecountyarcher (Jul 27, 2009)

Hoyt Contender baby thats where its at


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

nice lookin set up


leecountyarcher said:


> View attachment 1132628
> Hoyt Contender baby thats where its at


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Come on guys i know there are more youthes that have bows.


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

come on i want to see what kind of bows everyone has.


----------



## bftfive0 (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

hunting setup, BHFS setup with the sidebar, and my Elite


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

i that a pse bow madness


----------



## Ultrakd (Jun 21, 2011)

Im shooting a Diamond Razor Edge at 55# with a 27.5" draw. Ill post up pics later once I get some...


----------



## sharkfisher (Jun 15, 2011)

Heres mine the martin is for sale 300 has 70lb barnsdale limbs and new set of hinky strings


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=39.415518,-77.211756


----------



## FITAfanatic (Jun 29, 2009)

Still gotta get the hunting bow


----------



## PSE#1 (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

FITAfanatic said:


> View attachment 1143381
> Still gotta get the hunting bow



that bow never gets old!! it's sweet looking!


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> that bow never gets old!! it's sweet looking!


Agreed! They always reminds me of an 82nd airborne.

Well I guess I still haven't taken any pics of my Sentinel but once I get it done I'll post some.


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

same bow different days lol. when i get the extra cash i want to pick up another advantage or two so i can have one for indoor, one for 3d, and one for hunting


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

*the mathews family*


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Thers gotta be more lets see ur bow ready for some huntin everyone


----------

